# Glass hoods?



## Mad Professor (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello all,
I need some advice on making my own glass hood.

I could buy one from drsfostersmith.com for 15-40$ but considering I work for UPS and have seen how careless people are with the packages, I decided not to and to make my own.

I'm trying to learn the ways of planted aquariums.

I want to make one for a 20 gallon long, currently I have cheap plastic hood and its limiting the light allowed into the tank.


What materials would I need?

Tools?

Stuff that maybe toxic to the fish or water and should refrain from buying?

Anything else I should know about?

Thank you Mp


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

What I do for glass tops, is take measurements on the inside lip of the tank, allow an inch or two for the filter intake. Call local glass co. and give them the measurements and ask for 1/8" double strength glass. They will cut it to fit and smooth the edges for you. If I remember correctly , a top for a 20 long ran me like $12.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'll have to try BVs method. I just bought sheet glass from home depot (it comes in 12", 24" and 36" lenghths) hinge, backstrip, and handle from a mail order pet supply company and cut it with a glass cutter (comes with oil and grease pencil for marking). I found it really difficult to cut straight and the edge ended up sharp. I understand glasscages.com will also make custom lids. The lids I ordered online arrived intact, but didn't always fit my tank right. All 55s are the same glass dimensions, but the trim size differs with manufacturer.


----------



## Mad Professor (Oct 3, 2008)

Call a local glass co. is a good idea. I might leave it as one whole sheet and have it as a glass top instead of a hood. 

Originally I want it to have hinges so I could open it from both sides when I grav-vac the tank or when I feed the guppies. But after I thought about it, I realize that the light fixture would get in the way of it opening fully causing high risk to the tank and harm to me.

I'll see if there are any glass co. that do custom cuttings.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if send me your address and i will send you the plans for a hinged glass lid that i designed a number of years ago.very few materials needed.plans can be modified for almost any size tank.


----------



## dward (Sep 28, 2008)

*lid plans*

Can I get the plans you have for making the glass tops? Where do you find hinges and handles? Thanks


----------

